# ARC Collections



## GoldenLoki (Sep 25, 2004)

After reading the entire Surefire Collections thread, I thought an Arc Collections thread would be good. 

Here is my humble collection. Bigger Pic, scroll down 

GL







EDIT: none of these flashlights are for sale so don't waste your fingertips asking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## greenLED (Sep 25, 2004)

[b said:


> _GoldenLoki]_[/b]
> EDIT: none of these flashlights are for sale so don't waste your fingertips asking


Man, you are soooo mean!!  Just kidding of course, I'm  all over my keyboard.


----------



## Chooch (Sep 26, 2004)

WOW! I'm impressed and jealous. You must have a "walk-in vault" to keep all those toys in.


----------



## GeforceFX (Sep 28, 2004)

i Will take pictures of all mine when they get in got about 9 or 10 arcs coming that i bought when i found out arc went out of buisness. I ordered so many can't remember how many lol where is a good site for free image hosting???


----------



## Fitz (Sep 28, 2004)

Try Photobucket.com- Easy and free.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 28, 2004)

Care to donate one or two to those of us who are Arc-deprived?


----------



## hideo (Sep 28, 2004)

here are the little ones:






and the 123 lights:






as is the usual case with family portraits, a couple of AAAs and an LS rev. 1 are AWOL in packs, fanny packs etc.

it's a testament to the great form factor of the LSs that nearly all of mine were modded by yours truly (simple emitter swaps) or others ... sad that there won't be anymore

GL, your light collection has come a long way since I started scoping your web site two years ago ... but, I'm breathing down your neck on Rugers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif

hideo


----------



## cy (Sep 28, 2004)

0000oooo I like that blue one...


----------



## hideo (Sep 28, 2004)

... the blue one came to me, compliments of Bernhard from a modder that is no longer on the forum, it started as a grey kit, was bead blasted, anodized and a Royal Blue 1W emitter tacked in ... very bright, HURTS to look at the beamspot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

one of these days it'll get a Q3J like it's all natural HA brother

cy, I'm really embarassed that I haven't installed your tailcap mod on my 4+ second yet--now that it looks to be hard to get another, it is out of the EDC rotation until I do it as I don't want to drop it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

hideo


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't have a "group" photograph of all my Arcs, and only about half of them are on my website.
Most of them are now boxed up for my move coming up on 10-10-04; and at least two of them are MIA. I'm certain they'll turn up before 10-10-04 though.
Figure I've got 15 to 18 of them total. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is my "Arc famiglia" :








/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 29, 2004)

Miciobigio,

What's the deal with that one in the lower right hand corner? Looks like a 2x123 w/ clickie?


----------



## GeforceFX (Sep 29, 2004)

Called the arc ls3 is what you see down there . Or could just be the tail off it. on an ls


----------



## Hallis (Sep 29, 2004)

If it is a LS3 you're looking at one of only about 30 made, i'll own #21 in a few days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 29, 2004)

That is an Arc LS1 modded by Jets22 with a BB750 and lux-V W-bin using the powerpack of the Arc-LS3 2x123 Kroll. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 29, 2004)

Holy cow! 

That is an awesome light. If you ever intend to sell that thing, please keep my in mind first!

Very nice light.


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks MSaxatilus , i'll keep you in mind but that is one of my fav torches and i don't want to sell it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## greenLED (Sep 29, 2004)

What's the TSP on the Arc4?


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Sep 29, 2004)

WOW. FU Money, gotts love it. LOL! Great collections guys, strong.


----------



## paulr (Sep 29, 2004)

Hideo, I love that blue-colored LS with the 1x123 twisty. Microbigio, the 5 watt is also great, as are the 1xAA twisties. I think you should swap those snap clips for BP clips, which look nicer IMO.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 29, 2004)

Microbigio,

Thanks for keeping me in mind! But if you were to ever sell it I would highly question you as a Flashaholic!!! That is too nice to give up! I don't blame you one bit.

MSax


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
What's the TSP on the Arc4? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats one of the very few 2x123 batt-tube prototype done by ARC-HDS for the Arc4+ , it works nice with 2x123 batts or with one 17680 Li-ion rech. or using a Pila 168S.


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow! You guys aren't pulling any punches. You're pulling out all the tricked out Arcs!

GREAT collections.

GL


----------



## Hallis (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's my humble collection. It's growing every day. LS3, and Blue LED First Run should be here this week. As well as an LS1







The LS1 finally made it 





And my LS3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Oct 4, 2004)

Anybody elde got shots of the family? My Blue first run should be here in a few days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## GeforceFX (Oct 5, 2004)

waiting till all pending tranactions with my lights are done and get my modded boards back then will post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Darell (Oct 5, 2004)

Guys - can we get you to resize your shots to 750pix wide or so? Pictures this wide forces laptop uses to scroll to read the text. Thanks!


----------



## red_robby (Oct 9, 2004)

my small arc collection


----------



## Hallis (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice collection. plenty of LSH-P's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Im suprised you dont have any skinny 1xAA twisties or an LS3, Im liking those first runs and the EN plated 123 twistied. Wish i had 1 of those.

Here's an updated pic of mine. Plus a glamour shot of one of my favorites. My factory blue first run.


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice collections /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I did promise a picture of all of mine recently. Unfortunately I don`t have the time right now to take a properly posed and lit shot of the entire collection here, but for now here is a snap of them as they stand over by there (when they are all put back and lined up straight that is). This is all the LSs and AAs, but almost none of the AAAs which are largely stored away at present because of a lack of space. There are also two hybrids (one each 400 and 500mA) coming, but aren`t here yet.

Click to enlarge with added labelling, and beware, it is a very big image. Apologies, it is not a great shot, it is dark in here!






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Hallis (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy Crap!! got enough 4+/X's? nice,, got any colored Rev1's? i still need a Red and an Amber to complete my collection of those. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Hallis (Oct 9, 2004)

Just checked my mail. My bare aluminum 123 twistie just got here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 9, 2004)

No 4Xs here unfortunately, but one which had been factory boosted during calibration is pretty damn bright and apparently rivals the 4X in output at the expense of current draw. And I do have coloured LS First Runs, need red and green to have the complete set, unless the amber one also came in low-dome in which case I`ll possibly need one of those too. The red-orange one I believe was only a High Dome part, and I don`t think any of the other colours came as high-domes too. Could well be wrong of course, but it could be a lifetime trying to track down every last variation ever made so perhaps I won`t worry too much about high/low dome.


----------



## Hallis (Oct 9, 2004)

*nods* i have Red/Orange, Green, and Cyan on their way. and i THINK i have tracked down a Red. So all i'll need is an Amber. so Chris, keep your eyes open for me one if you could. 

Shane


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 9, 2004)

cool colections people,man they will bew valuble as hect now


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
Nice collections /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I did promise a picture of all of mine recently....

Click to enlarge with added labelling, and beware, it is a very big image. Apologies, it is not a great shot, it is dark in here! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Cool! (or is that "Kewl!")!!!
I see the shiny prototype Arc-LS in that photograph.
As far as I'm aware, you and I have the only two known to exist on the entire planet!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## GeforceFX (Nov 11, 2004)

OK here it is part of my collection im not to good at taking pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif my collection minus aaa and aa 

Link to OVERSIZED pic...

The 3 ls3 tailpacks are all modded ls's 650 ma 17ims reflector luxIII nothing here is for sale so don't ask plenty of tail packs in the back of pic 
Oh yeah 2 2x123 packs on 2 arc4's to the right
ANd what is that yEp its a arc4+ rev2 plated in nickel polished /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GeforceFX (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is a straight on shot forgive the quality its with my 1 megapixel camcorder

Link to oversized pic...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I love arcs thanks to everyone who helped me get such a nice collection yall know who you are /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Let me KNOW WHAT YALL THINK OF MY COLLECTION THANKS!


----------



## jtice (Nov 11, 2004)

........ jaw drop !

damn GeForce, thats a hell of a collection there.


----------



## cy (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice collections!!!!!


----------



## koala (Nov 14, 2004)

I want one of the 2x CR123 ARC4+ battery tube..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif your a big fan.. soon to be superceed videocard...


----------



## markdi (Nov 16, 2004)

kool 

all I have is a aaa-premium

and a arc ls rev 2
and a ls3


----------



## waion (Nov 27, 2004)

GeForce...that's... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif!!! What a forever collection!
I only have a LSH-P, two Arc aaa and one Arc aa.


----------



## DEFENDER (Dec 6, 2004)

HaHaHa
I just bought ARC 'AA' in my local store,
there still have some ARC 'AAA' standard
and ARC 'AAA premium remain.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gifac


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 30, 2004)

Expanding on my earlier post, I have now begun to individually photograph the Arc collection here with the ultimate goal to present them in as much detail as I can. For now I have thrown together a quick-n-dirty page with the initial pictures and some brief details. Only the Luxeon models so far but I should hopefully get time to do the rest soon, including beam profiles.

http://torchreviews.net/arc/collection.htm


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Dec 30, 2004)

VERY NICE writeup!!! Great collection!!!

missing is a .9 version of the first 100 w/NX-01 optic, no lens. .9 #100 came with NX-01 and a thin lens. 

Also missing is the very rare factory Royal Blue ARC LS first run.

I've got all three sitting here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 30, 2004)

Number 114 has the bare, bumpy NX01 but that was a Factory Second, also not quite in the first hundred but still close. Definately one with the NX01 and covering lens is on the list of to-finds. The blue-HA Light By Luxeon model too, I believe I`m not the only one looking for one of those either. But I`m not sure which one you mean by Factory Blue First Run. Did Arc make those in blue-HA too, or did you mean the LED? There *is* an ordinary blue-LED First Run among my lot. Royal Blue is still missing though, as is green and pure red.

If you ever decide to sell.....








-

OT but who the HELL DAMN FART in Mozilla`s Firefox development team decided to make the Forward Slash key a shortcut to the Find function? Honestly, I mean, is it me or does that make NO SENSE AT ALL? Almost makes me want to go back to Firebird/0.6. GAH! It`s doing it again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2004)

I like that first Arc-LS on the page. "One of only two hand-made prototypes known to exist in private hands."
_You know who_ has the other one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## taylor (Feb 9, 2005)

Another Arc Collector to support this thread.


----------



## AW (Feb 9, 2005)

Taylor,

Nice collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 9, 2005)

My small collection too....not updated yet but will do as soon as the gallery host will accept my new pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2005)

Not as nice as others here however these are my ARCs.I have arranged them in a nice Pelican case but use most of them often.I have 4 LS series with the most prized one being a LitFuse modded (TWOH at 667 mAh and reflector)I have 4 AAA series with 2 being Premium and one standard and the turquois one with the tape over the head to smooth out the beam.I have twisty tail caps on all the LS models and 2 clicky spares.I also have one clicky 2-AA adapter and one twisty 2-AA adapter.The AA model is also in my collection and the only one I never really use....I carry the LitFuse mod on duty as a back up and it has been my most prized one as of yet....hope this pic works(sorry but my cam is not so good)


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Robocop, very nice case...My dream is to put all my flashlights in only one case like this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Pascal but I think you will need a much bigger case.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif That is a very nice collection you have there


----------



## Billson (Jun 7, 2005)

I was deleting some images from my hard drive when I came across these pictures. I made them for a friend some weeks ago. They were original HA Arc LS's that I stripped, polished, and upgraded with TWOH leds, UCL, and 667ma current. Looking back, I thought they turned out pretty well. I just noticed I can even see my camera's reflection in the first picture.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 7, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Very very very nice shiny ARCLs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

did I say that I like this color ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 8, 2005)

More Arc porn.




















_Last day of production._ 

best regards


----------



## cy (Jun 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*




_Last day of production._ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very Nice!! thanks for posting this bit of trivia


----------



## cy (Aug 10, 2006)

bump for cooool old thread dug up by greenie...


----------



## Roccomo (Aug 10, 2006)

They are some cool looking lights.


----------



## DUQ (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, now I really want an Arc.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess I'll have to take some pics of mine now.


----------



## nekomane (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## rugbymatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Due to my being lazy, I didn't take the HDS lights out or put the three Arc AAA's in. But you get the idea.









One of the first runs is a brown board, not sure what that means exactly but I know its not common.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is my *tiny* collection...
I'll be getting a Pelican case one of these days too...

BTW, I don't have all my Arcs in the pic... 
Some are from a *secret project* (hint, hint)


----------



## nekomane (Aug 19, 2006)

here you go bombelman


----------



## greenLED (Aug 19, 2006)

Nekomane, that's just mean.
e-mail sent.


----------



## nekomane (Aug 19, 2006)

rugbymatt said:


> One of the first runs is a brown board, not sure what that means exactly but I know its not common.





That is a rare Hybrid 500mA board. Nice collection and case!

greenLED, email replied.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 19, 2006)

nekomane said:


> here you go bombelman



 for 2x LS3 incl 2x123 Tube    
Thanks for sharing ! This is such a great hobby !!


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 7, 2006)

My collection.
I have twisty 123 pax and clickie 2aa pax For all the LSs -not shown in pic.
Left to right: AA , Top LSH-S ,middle LSL-P with Madmax wide open and true cyan ld.bottom LSH-P .AAAs top to bottom,LE,UV,White,Blue green.


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's most when on.color off toward blue just a tiny bit.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 7, 2006)

Missing from this pic are a couple (OK, several) ArcAAA's, 2 more (empty) ArcAA, and "one or two"  spare LS bodies and parts. Also, the LS3 and the ArcAA pictured here don't have "guts" (yet). The glo-rings on my keychain green ArcAAA is a 4g, IIRC:







This pic is even more special, because my beloved LSL-P (the one with the lanyard, towards the back) disappeared shortly after I took the pic. :mecry:


----------



## cy (Sep 7, 2006)

here's one of my ARC stash boxes...


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 7, 2006)

green-LED, It looks like the now-missing arc has that beautiful shiny smooth HA that mine has.My condolences.


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry for the 800 x 600 pic...first posting of pics.


----------



## bombelman (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wanted to share this with you:
 :naughty: My Arc LS (CR2) went to a party  :naughty:


----------



## Coop57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Keep it comin. I'm in heaven with all this Arc porn.


----------



## randyo (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: ARC Collections - AAA - What's Missing Here??*

Question for the ARC Jedi's - Since I'm relatively new at ARC collecting, what am I missing in the AAA collection? I know I'm missing the Blue CPF special, but what else?


----------



## nekomane (Oct 15, 2006)

IIRC there were Orange and Yellow LEDs.


----------



## randyo (Oct 15, 2006)

The Red in the picture is actually an orange/reddish color. I have another ARC AAA red that is in very used conditon with a much deeper red tint - so the one in the photo may be an orange? Hard to tell without seeing others.


----------



## cy (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## nekomane (Oct 15, 2006)

randyo said:


> The Red in the picture is actually an orange/reddish color. I have another ARC AAA red that is in very used conditon with a much deeper red tint - so the one in the photo may be an orange? Hard to tell without seeing others.


I was refering to the LED colors. The only finishes I am aware of are Black, Natural HA, CPF Blue, CPF Red, Camo.

Maybe cy has some more pics to show us


----------



## randyo (Oct 15, 2006)

I was also referring to the LED colors.

Cy - at the top of your last photo - is that a bare tail or did Arc make a brass AAA?


----------



## taro68 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello crazy collectors! Tomorrow i'll post my ARC collection. I like very much the green ones from CY ARC AAA! But every ARC i see make me crazy! Thanks for your very nice pictures!


----------



## cy (Oct 15, 2006)

here's the other two remaining colors.. 
urber rare lug tail green ARC AA and blue ARC LSH-P lumineds special ed

Arc did make very few brass AAA's.. 
then there's the golden tint tiger stripe ARC LS and ARC4+'s















nekomane said:


> I was refering to the LED colors. The only finishes I am aware of are Black, Natural HA, CPF Blue, CPF Red, Camo.
> 
> Maybe cy has some more pics to show us


----------



## randyo (Oct 15, 2006)

ARRGGHHH! It never ends. 
Now I need a Blue body, Green, and Brass. 
And I'll probably need a 2nd Mortgage to afford those


----------



## randyo (Oct 16, 2006)

"Most" of the AA collection:


----------



## taro68 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello, this is my ARC Wild Bunch! (sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 18, 2006)

I never heard of an ARC light before. What makes them so popular in terms of features?


----------



## havand (Oct 18, 2006)

AHHH, you guys are mean. And i'm having a hard enough time finding an ARC LS twistie/clickie (complete light) at a price i'm willing to pay...


----------



## greenLED (Oct 18, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> I never heard of an ARC light before. What makes them so popular in terms of features?


The Arc LS was *the* first flashlight to use a Luxeon LED. It's smaller sibbling, the ArcAAA is a classic, using a 5mm LED. The Arc family also includes the Arc 4, and the LS3 (I'm lumping all "LS's" - first runs, LS1, hybrids, LS2, LSH, LSL, etc.- together).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are *some* of mine:






















- Chris


----------



## bombelman (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome man ! Welcome to the club. I've sent you the password for out secret dungeon. :lolsign:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 19, 2007)

My small collection of much loved beauties!

Every home should have one...






I always have an ARC on me - doesn't everybody???





Be lucky...


----------



## greenLED (May 19, 2007)

:evilgrin: I know have 3 ArcAA's, plus 2 empty heads and an extra body. I'm open to ideas as to what to do with the extra parts.


----------



## cy (May 19, 2007)

millermods ARC AAA w/cree turned out so good!! 
I'm wanting the same thing done for an ARC AA head. 

cree was made for ARC AA and AAA applications. no reflector needed with tuff dome and low vf mades a perfect emitter when mated to 1.5v alk or nmh and a boost circuit. 

driven at 250-350 milliamps, not much heat is produced. making small head size and limited heatsinking not an issue. 

with two stages runtime on low is longer than I care to measure. high runtime is more than adequate and quite bright. for millermods ARC AAA cree, 25+ lumens according to my untrained eye.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 19, 2007)

Glad this thread rose to the top, *AWESOME STUFF*.  


Tim


----------



## THE_dAY (May 19, 2007)

there are some beautiful collections here!

here are my two Arcs, both have been modified.

first is an arc4 rev2 gutted and modded by NewBie. it is an extremely efficient one stage that can push 1amp for 1hour straight from 1 cr123. i've yet to here of a converter board with these specs.
it has a luxeon right now but will be modded with the next big LED.






next is an incredible little light, the MillerMods Arc aaa cree.




patiently awaiting the new LS!


----------



## bombelman (May 19, 2007)

Getting what you asked for... :nana:


----------



## kooter (May 20, 2007)

OMG Bombel, that is amazing.


----------



## bombelman (May 20, 2007)

DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I forgot this one:


----------



## nmiller (Aug 17, 2007)

Great collections guys! I've just joined the club with 3 LSH's (2 standard, 1 premium), and I have an empty first run head for a mod project! Its a small collection, but its growing.

Nick


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2007)

Great to see you found THIS thread !
I said the same thing you just said. When I got my first 4, I said to myself, I'll stop at 8.... Not....


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 23, 2007)

Not the greatest pic (only got my camera yesterday), or the greatest collection, but it's all mine. 







CFU


----------



## nmiller (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm definitely addicted, but I think I'll be a little picky on future purchases. The only thing I can say is the price must be right, but I know I"ll buy more. To date its my favorite light. After finally working up some courage to open one up I can't wait to get into modding. It appears to be pretty easy (famous last words!).


----------



## bombelman (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice pouches there !! Blue AND *Green* !


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Bombel...I still need more Arc LS lights though!

Three of them just isn't enough (as you well know). :naughty:


CFU


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 20, 2007)

Just added a couple more LS's to the herd, and a couple of 1 AA twistys see if you can spot them.







Or easier with the torches off!!








Long live the ARC collections thread!


Be lucky...

Klaatu Barada ARC-to !!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 20, 2007)

I love those 1xAA fatties! I got two. 

I can only spot one in your pics Nycto (bottom shelf), where's the other?


CFU


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 20, 2007)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> I love those 1xAA fatties! I got two.
> 
> I can only spot one in your pics Nycto (bottom shelf), where's the other?
> 
> ...



The other is a thinny 1AA just above the fatty and to the right on a blue square. ( not attached to an LS ).

Yeah, the Fatty is very nice indeed. ( Yay Cy ! :thumbsup

Be lucky...


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, I see....anyways, you and Bombelman have an obscene amount of Arc LS's...you should both donate some to a worthy cause (me). :tinfoil:

Some great collections on this thread...very drool-worthy indeed! 


CFU


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 3, 2007)

Picked up another ARC mod for the chess set.

A chromed LS with flupic - gorgeous!






and upright:





Now all I need is an excuse to wear my Tux!!


Be lucky...


----------



## Groundhog66 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Picked up another ARC mod for the chess set.
> 
> A chromed LS with flupic - gorgeous!
> 
> ...




Now I could be mistaken, but that perdy little light looks awfully familiar :thinking: I still have his counterpart, great lights.:twothumbs

BTW, they are actually Ni plated.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 3, 2007)

cy said:


> urber rare lug tail green ARC AA



I have an email from Peter G in which I believe he stated there were "less than a dozen" made. Here are 2 of them, one of which used to reside in Cy's stable.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 3, 2007)

Groundhog - Doh! Yep, you are very familiar with this leedle light!!! Rats, I must get my Nickel plating right! It is a very nice light.

Powernoodle - 





Be lucky...


----------



## NascarRebel (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW


----------



## cy (Dec 7, 2007)

yeooooo... that's gorgeous!!! 



powernoodle said:


>


----------



## greenLED (Dec 7, 2007)

P'noodle, you...!


----------



## marcdilnutt (Dec 8, 2007)

Who wants to send me a nice Arc AA so i can join the club? How much do they go for these days?


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice looking lights, powernoodle 

Unfortunately my Arc collection only consists of a single AAA-p.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 8, 2007)

Tempest UK said:


> Unfortunately my Arc collection only consists of a single AAA-p.



Don't fret. Owning even one Arc makes you superior to 99.9999% of the world's population.


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 22, 2007)

finally part of the club! although i too, have a single Arc-AAA Premium. but will probably get the camo one soon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

Let's see if I can list them all without missing any...time to do a bit of math here:

2 Arc AAA Standard (two older versions)
7 Arc AAA Standard (from when Arc Flashlight LLC was still in operation): white (2), 375nm UV, ~400nm UV, blue-green (2), orange
1 Arc AAA LE
2 Arc AAA PE
1 CPF Arc AAA, 2002
1 CPF Arc AAA, 2003
1 Arc AAA RGB
2 Arc AAA P CS
1 Arc AAA P DS
1 Arc AAA UV (new model)
1 Arc AA
1 Arc LS prototype (shiny, unfinished aluminum)
2 Arc LSHP
1 Arc LSHP-F
1 Arc LS with royal blue emitter (purchased on the used market)
1 Arc 4+ Second (also purchased on the used market)
---------------------
*26* Arc products, with dates (ages) ranging from the beginning to the most current. :thumbsup:






This is an Arc LS prototype.
Only three are known to exist on the planet...one of them is in northern California USA. :twothumbs


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my modest collection of Arc AAA's with custom display box.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 25, 2007)

That's a wonderful box, have you built it yourself?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Beutiful box and nice collection.

:wave:


----------



## Congcongke (Dec 25, 2007)

ARC AAA series: 
1.White LED types
---ARC AAA HAII with black finish (black body, HAII,old version head)
---ARC AAA with black finish (black body, old version head)
--- ARC AAA with natural finish (AWS-NAT, standard version, old version head)
--- ARC AAA Premium with natural finish (AWS-NAT-P,Premium version, old version head)
--- ARC AAA with natural finish (AWS-NAT, standard version)
--- ARC AAA Premium (CS) (AWP-NAT, Premium version,NSPW500CS-E)
--- ARC AAA Premium (DS) (AWD-NAT, Premium version,NSPW500DS-E)
--- ARC AAA with snow LED (limited run) (ASW-NAT)
2.Colored LED types(total 11 types)
--- RGB（Red Green Blue）with natural finish;
--- Red with black finish;
--- Green with black finish;
--- Turquoise（also called Cyan/Aqua）,with black finish and natural finish (two types);
--- Blue with black finish;
--- UV with black finish and natural finish(two types)
--- Orange with black finish;
--- Yellow with black finish;
--- IR（Infrared）with natural finish(no photo for this type now);
Now the three types below are prototype and few for sale:
--- Red with natural finish;
--- Green with natural finish;
--- Blue_green with natural finish;
3.Colored body types
---ARC AAA Camo(two types) ;
---ARC AAA Blue body 2002 CPF edition；
--- ARC AAA red body 2003 CPF edition；
---ARC AAA Brass；
White LED types: 8
Colored LED types: 11
Colored body types: 5
Total types: 24


ARC AA series:
---ARC AA with natural finish(BWS-NAT);
---ARC AA green body;
---ARC AA special lugged tail edition;
Total types: 3


ARC LS series:
1.Different LS head:
--- ARC LS first run(including ARC LS Hybrid);
--- ARC LS1;
--- ARC LS2;
--- ARC LS3;
--- ARC LSL-S;
--- ARC LSL-ST;
--- ARC LSL-P;
--- ARC LSH-S;
--- ARC LSH-ST;
--- ARC LSH-P;
--- ARC LSHF-P;
2.Different LS pack:
--- 1*CR123 TWIST;
--- 1*CR123 TSP;
--- 2*CR123 TSP;
--- 1*AA TWIST;
--- 2*AA TWIST;
--- 2*AA TSP;
Total types: 11;

Maybe there are some types of different color LED ARC LS and different color body ARC LS,I did not know how many kind for these are not so popular,just saw a photo for ARC LSHP Special blue body edition.


ARC4+: 1;


That's all I think.Any mistake please correct me,and any more types?:twothumbs


----------



## KLC (Dec 26, 2007)

I have caught the Arc bug now too as I just finished ordering 7 Arc's!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 28, 2007)

HoopleHead said:


> finally part of the club! although i too, have a single Arc-AAA Premium. but will probably get the camo one soon.


 
welp, went for the camo to up the collection to 2! ive been using the arc-p a lot lately late at night for things, and even then 9 lumens is bright so the camo should be perfect...


----------

